# Table Cloth Trick



## MA-Caver (Sep 9, 2011)

The first time you see it you're like oh ****! :lol2: +  :xtrmshock But if you didn't catch it the first time then watch again and watch the blonde kid. 

[yt]AEPvSo8bE2I[/yt]

Hope he wasn't hurt!


----------



## 72ronin (Sep 10, 2011)

Hmm, 
 Cupboard is helped over etc etc 

Very well done though, took me a few run throughs to see the set up,


----------



## Big Don (Sep 10, 2011)

hilarious


----------

